# The cutest puppy ever? (blue staffie)



## bettybluebell (Aug 27, 2010)

Here's my pup Betty Bluebell at 11 wks old meeting a family member's staffie for the 1st time - think she's the boss!

YouTube - My Blue Staffordshire Bull Terrier Puppy


----------



## cherry (Jan 5, 2010)

That is one seriously cute puppy and I love her name :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

i love blue staffs:thumbup:


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Awww thats a lovely video, shes lovely


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

That's very sweet of her, nice video!


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww bless! What a sweet video  She thinks she's boss eh


----------

